# Under Armour cold weather gear NEW



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

most of the stuff is new with tags. might be open to trades for XL lite fall jacket in kuiu or sitka but would prefer cash.

EDIT: under armour jacket and pants are sold! Everything else is still available. The kryptic pants are 
pants are a good deal for an all around pant. solid DWR fabric and functional pants. comes with suspenders that are removable.

2nd edit: kryptic pants are sold

https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52351004

jacket
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52350952

other random stuff

kryptic pants NEW
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52350789

cabelas pants one new
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52351089

badlands puffy -- needs a zipper 
https://www.ksl.com/classifieds/listing/52351196


----------

